# Increase of ARMOUR



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi everone,I've never posted in this spot .But wondering if anyone has the same symptoms.Had TT yr and half ago so started out on synthroid then fired endo .GP switched me to Armour slowly in creased latest 120mg to 180mg bigger jump ,but anyway always had symptoms of fatigue dizzy spacey and major anxiety.The anxiety is hardest to deal with and feel like never getting better .How do we deal with this? any advice appreciated Thanks


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

Your jump from 120 to 180 is pretty huge and will have all of these effects on your body because of the big jump. I would look to cut the dosage down to 150mg daily and see how that goes for a couple of months if you are not having the same symptoms. Then get yourself another set of blood work to see where you are at.

I had TT in Oct 2013 and tried this same jump in Armour and it drove me crazy. I have been pretty steady on 165 for about 4 weeks, but that 180 was just too much.

Good luck


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I am not so sure that huge increase is the way to go. The usual protocol is to increase Armour by 1/4 grain (15 mgs.) every 8 weeks until the patient feels well.

This could tip you over the edge; please be careful.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey there, stranger! Are you feeling good? Huh, huh?


----------



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks Andros but I think I may stay at dose 1 more day and if increase symptoms continue will lower thanks again


----------

